# Hi-fi/speaker question for the techies



## rawr (20 Jun 2010)

I want to buy a new hi-fi/speaker system. Basically, what I want to have is a good quality hi-fi unit and multiple speakers (like four seperate speakers around the room). I've seen this done in other people's houses etc but how is it done?

I'm guessing it's pretty easy - just need it explained in simple terms.


----------



## murph (21 Jun 2010)

Go to the richer sounds website, they do some good package deals. Basically you need an amplifier, cd player and can benefit from an equaliser, seperates are the way to go!


----------



## rawr (21 Jun 2010)

Wow, thanks that's a great website! So basically, if I bought an amplifier, an iPod dock and four speakers, I could connect all the speakers to the amplifier, put them around the room and play music from my iPod? I think that's right...?


----------



## alzak (21 Jun 2010)

Hi yep You right with this type of equipment all depends how much You have to spend.
If You looking for midrange amp try Sony or Yamaha they make best midrange.
Speaker I can suggest B&W but they are bit expensive well worth to pay that as they last years and years if You know how to use it


----------



## murph (21 Jun 2010)

I know a few folk who have went down the iPod dock route. I'd reccommend Cambridge audio. Good quality and relatively cheap. I'm sure the base model doesn't come with a remote mind you.


----------



## alzak (21 Jun 2010)

Hi there is one rule which apply to buying a hifi stuff for music as I can see You want to connect a ipod consider a GOOD quality stereo amp and just two floor standing speakers.
Rule say is much better to have good stereo than mid surround but if You want to watch some movies as well than go for surround system 5.1 or 7.1


----------



## rawr (21 Jun 2010)

Okay, thanks for the advice guys.  This is what I'm thinking of getting, would this setup work? 

Amplifier - http://www.richersounds.com/product/amp ... az-am1-blk
Bookshelf speakers - http://www.richersounds.com/product/boo ... mb-s20-blk
Floorstanding - http://www.richersounds.com/product/flo ... mb-s70-blk
iPod dock - http://www.richersounds.com/product/ipo ... -ipod-dock

What do you guys reckon to that? Again, would it work with the four speaker route? Thanks for the help, really appreciated this is all new ground.


----------



## murph (22 Jun 2010)

I reckon that unless you'll be running tv/movie through it 4 speakers is overkill. Music was designed for stereo. Cambridge all the way! I'd save on buying 4 speakers and buy 2 better ones, you'll get a better, more balanced sound. Also don't forget to spend 10-20% of your budget on cables. Can make a huge difference. Good quality copper cable and good connectors.

I'd go with the KEF IQ5's I've seen them and they look the nuts and sound great.

The trick to getting a good set up is no vibrations, isolate each piece of equipment on a shelf and I've even put bricks on top of speakers before!

Looks like it will be a good set up


----------



## rawr (22 Jun 2010)

I may be using the speakers for TV etc in the future but not for a while so I see your point.  The KEF speakers look great. So do you think the amplifier above with the KEF speakers would work well together?


----------



## a1Matt (22 Jun 2010)

Ditto the comments on just going for a pair of speakers, and isolating makes a huge difference to the speakers.
I expect the kit you have chosen will give you a good sound for that price range.  I'd go to a richer sounds store... they will hook up the kit for you to listen to. Hearing is believing


----------



## rawr (5 Jul 2010)

Well I went to the Richer Sounds store in Romford today, really nice shop with friendly staff. I bought the floorstanding Cambridge Audio speakers along with a Teac amplifier and iPod dock. I just set the system up and am really happy with it! The sound is brilliant. Thanks to everyone who helped.


----------



## baron von bubba (5 Jul 2010)

the richer sounds shop in bristol has a demo set up with ipod dock and cambridge kit.
if you want a decent quality sound at the very best price this would be the route to go down.
and i concur with the other guys, just stereo for music, more speakers for films.


----------



## murph (5 Jul 2010)

Glad your diggin the tunes!


----------



## ukco2guy (2 Aug 2010)

Hi,

(oops got in late but here`s my 20 cents)  It all depends on what sound you would like. Their are two types of hifi, stereo and theatre. Stereo hifi is all about sound quality and listening to music. Theatre is all about having a balance of music and watching films (well hearing them in all the Dolby Digital glory). I personally have both as i like to listen to good cd`s etc on a good system (ipods are compressed mp3 etc and do not compare to real cd`s), but my wife does not really notice the difference on either setup. 

I think on a budget you will be better off getting a theatre amplifier as they are really quite cheap nowadays and you`ll get the best of both worlds. With this you can plugin at least 4-5 speakers and your ipod and that will give you the all round surround feel. As alzak said, B&W are great for speakers, i have most of my theatre with them (ds6`s etc) but their are alot of good budget speakers around for instance mordant short, monitor audio etc etc. Richer sounds always have a good selection and most stores have demo rooms so you can pre-book some demo time to go in listen and play in a sound proofed room 

Good luck with your setup!


----------

